# UBC MFA in Film or Film/Creative Writing



## eljacko (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm thinking about applying to UBC for an MFA in film, but I've had some trouble finding information about the program - I've been through the website and it's been very useful, but I haven't really found much in the way of testimonials from people.

Is there anyone on this website who is in the MFA program, has completed it, or knows someone in it?  I'd like to hear about what it's like nowadays in terms of professors, experience, etc.  I know Vancouver is a big TV/film town (a big attraction to me) and I'm curious what kind of connection the school has to the local industry.

EDIT: I did a search of UBC on this forum, and while I found a few links here and there nobody has really discussed it in depth like they do for the big-time American schools.


----------

